# Rear seat deletes - Gauging interest to start building some



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been lagging on getting this thread up, but it's time to gauge some interest in rear seat deletes and false trunk floors. Since I recently redid my air ride management setup, I rebuilt the rear seat delete and false trunk floor, and I know this is something that lots of people have talked about, but no one has really done. Well I'd like to see who's interested in buying a rear seat delete and/or false trunk floors. 

The rear seat delete can be a basic setup, with just the two pieces which will replace the rear seat, or you will have some available options for an additional cost, such has storage pockets with doors, subwoofer enclosures (would only work with shallow mount subs, see my trunk for an example), even customizable for those with air ride and would like some additional holes drilled to run lines or mounts built, really anything you can think of. 

The false trunk floor, also an additional charge, would replace the floor which goes over the spare tire. This can be made as one piece (like mine is) or can be cut into several pieces depending on your desired look. 

The kit would come ready to install, and wrapped in a synthetic leather which is as close to the real thing as I've ever seen. It's what was used in my car, and I constantly get comments about the fabric. I can pretty much wrap the floor in any fabric and color you'd like, but there may be an additional charge for upgraded fabrics, such as real leather, alcantara, etc. 

Here are a couple shots of my trunk as an example of what you can expect. This is a highly modified setup, which includes a sub enclosure for my shallow mount Alpine SWR-T12 sub, as well as customized for the air ride management, and a one piece false trunk floor. 





































The first 5 kits will be priced at $350 as an introductory price. Each kit comes with 2 pieces, which would replace the rear seat with the other piece covering the area directly behind the seats. Both pieces would come wrapped and ready to install. 

If you have any interest in a kit, shoot me a pm or email me at [email protected].


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

At the moment I have no interest in air ride, but a rear seat delete is something I'd like to do. 

Did you come up with something to hold a net to keep stuff flying forward? Saw some people put bars across where the rear seat clips to when they are in the upright position.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Seems like a good option. Or this for well under a fifty. No delete, just recover, and maintain trunk capability. 










cheers


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow  :heart: 

Kudos to you sir, that is one sick looking trunk. I would also like to take this time to comment on how great youve made youre TT look. From what Ive had the privilege to see, its just perfect all around. a big :thumbup: to you. (Im not usually a suck up :laugh 

In addition, Im in for a rear seat delete!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wow  :heart:
> 
> Kudos to you sir, that is one sick looking trunk. I would also like to take this time to comment on how great youve made youre TT look. From what Ive had the privilege to see, its just perfect all around. a big :thumbup: to you. (Im not usually a suck up :laugh
> 
> In addition, Im in for a rear seat delete!


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Seems like a good option. Or this for well under a fifty. No delete, just recover, and maintain trunk capability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that crappy plastic tubing as piping? :screwy: 

Alex your trunk is great that's for sure. I'll probably piece together my own RSD kit (with OEM crossmember bar) or I'd look at getting one for sure.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Is that crappy plastic tubing as piping? :screwy:
> 
> Alex your trunk is great that's for sure. I'll probably piece together my own RSD kit (with OEM crossmember bar) or I'd look at getting one for sure.


 Yes, you have a good eye for crappy. It works well to cover crappy rubber/cut-carpet edges. I could have used crappy carpet tape, or other crappy material, but crappy plastic tubing worked best. 

:beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

id be up for one, depending on price, and how well made


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> id be up for one, depending on price, and how well made


 For now, the first 5 basic setups will be $350. The quality is going to be top notch. You can tell from the pictures I posted, everything fits perfectly snug against the side panels as well as the floor being completely level. The fabric is a high quality material I've used for several truck setups I've done, and is a very durable (also use foam underneath the fabric to ensure the fabric lays perfectly flat). I travel a lot for work, and I'm always putting duffel bags, computer bags, monitors, etc. in the trunk and it holds up perfectly. If you ever see me at a show, I'm usually sitting inside the trunk on the false trunk floor wiping down my air ride management.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

are we talking MDF? 

how will it secure to the floor? what will prevent it from wobbling around? what is the material made out of? 

shipping costs to virginia (22314)??


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

very interested..... Will you be able to do custom??? I need to really think how I want my management to look....


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd like this, but would prefer to wrap it myself. How much just for the build, not wrapped in anything?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> are we talking MDF?
> 
> how will it secure to the floor? what will prevent it from wobbling around? what is the material made out of?
> 
> shipping costs to virginia (22314)??


3/4" MDF, unless you'd prefer something else, and then we can make arrangements and figure out the additional cost of using other wood. 

There are two bolts which are directly below the seats once they are removed, which is where the floor will be connected to. It's how I attached my sub box to car, and it works great. If it's just the floor, there will be a mount built to allow the floor to sit flat, as well as still be attached to the car.

As for shipping quotes, no idea what they will cost right now. I'm just trying to plan to see how many people will want this so I can actually pull my trunk apart and begin making templates.



Morio said:


> very interested..... Will you be able to do custom??? I need to really think how I want my management to look....


You know how to get in touch, can't wait to discuss some ideas with you!



waynegz1 said:


> I'd like this, but would prefer to wrap it myself. How much just for the build, not wrapped in anything?


Definitely not a problem. Not sure what the pricing difference will be, since as I said above, I'm just gauging interest to see if I need to prepare to build these. We can discuss that info once we decide to move forward with this.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Some caps to cover where the upper seats use to latch on the side panel would be nice to complete the look. 

Your trunk set up looks nice. One of the cleanest air ride installs I've seen. :thumbup:

I'm not digging the vinyl you used though. The heavy grain on it looks cheap and doesn't look like it belongs in a nice German car...


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*cargo net*

As soon as I got My 2000ttq I removed the rear 'seat' (read uphostered briefcase shelf!)
Sound deadened with dynomat the bare sheetmetal, carpeted to match. Then put in a vertical cargo net from a Chryco minivan.
The reason I didn't 'deck' the space was I found the extra 7-8" of height quite useful.
I have other cars to haul c.ra.p anyway.
Worked out really well and cost just about nothing.:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

sciroccohal said:


> As soon as I got My 2000ttq I removed the rear 'seat' (read uphostered briefcase shelf!)
> Sound deadened with dynomat the bare sheetmetal, carpeted to match. Then put in a vertical cargo net from a Chryco minivan.
> The reason I didn't 'deck' the space was I found the extra 7-8" of height quite useful.
> I have other cars to haul c.ra.p anyway.
> Worked out really well and cost just about nothing.:beer:


So your purpose of putting that in my thread was...?

For those who are interested, please send me a PM with what you're looking for, whether its a basic setup, or customized for storage, sub, air ride, etc. It seems like there are a few who are interested, and if there are enough who want it, than I can get to work. Otherwise, I'll just offer up custom setups for those who want, and it won't be nearly as cheap.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> So your purpose of putting that in my thread was...?


Really? 

folks need to relax on this forum. ^^^^ is a silly as me asking you, "what's the purpose of your thread on OUR forum?"

forums and threads are for exchanging info right...communication? Unless i'm wrong, everyone is free to reply to, or comment on, ANY thread...this is a public forum. Not your's , not mine, but public.


So, relax, have a beer. It's communication.

cheers.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

TTC2k5 said:


> Really?
> 
> folks need to relax on this forum. ^^^^ is a silly as me asking you, "what's the purpose of your thread on OUR forum?"
> 
> ...


Except that you're posting something that directly competes with the nature of this thread. Sure it's a public forum, so why not create your own thread saying, "Look at this (edit) piece that I put in my TT."

Simply put, if your post isn't contributing something positive _to the op_ then it belongs somewhere else. We know that we all have our own opinions, doesn't necessarily mean we need to post them.

Being tactful = :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Marble said:


> Except that you're posting something that directly competes with the nature of this thread. Sure it's a public forum, so why not create your own thread saying, "Look at this (edit) piece that I put in my TT."
> 
> Simply put, if your post isn't contributing something positive _to the op_ then it belongs somewhere else. We know that we all have our own opinions, doesn't necessarily mean we need to post them.
> 
> Being tactful = :thumbup:


This thread is not in the classified, so it's not like I tried to hijack his "for sale" or undercut him with a "buy-mine" offer. And I'm not offering to sell a paper-trace or plywood-cutout of the hatch floor or seat backs to anyone. But if the nature of his thread was to sell a product to fellow members outside of the classified, then my post competes only because my idea was free.

But, my mod isn't even a seat-delete and so it does contribute something: an alternative mod, on a substantionally smaller budget, to having a seat delete for those that have no intention of doing a seat delete. My mod is a simply recover of the seat back with OEM mats and is not aimed at any of the OP's potential customers.

Like 90% of the threads on this forum, one member posts a mod, and other members reply with their similar or related mod. This one is no different except the OP posted his mod and followed it with would you like to buy one too. 

cheers.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Weight savings.*

The only reason I would want to do this is for weight savngs. So is there a way to save weight with this?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

if you want weight savings and nothing else, just yank out your seats, that is free, and saves the most weight.

if you want it to look kind of nice, lay carpet on the floor.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Please PM me if this is something you're interested in a rear seat delete. As I said a few weeks ago, if I don't get any/enough interest, I'll only build custom setups for the few people whom I've already spoken to, and for anyone who wants one in the future. But I can promise you it will not be this price if it comes down to that.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> Seems like a good option. Or this for well under a fifty. No delete, just recover, and maintain trunk capability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous work


----------

